# Harry Potter



## Gregory Hardy (Aug 3, 2018)

This one was fun to make. Themed with Harry Potter in mind, this custom fountain pen features oak from Christ Church, Oxford, the staging site for the “Great Hall” scenes in the Harry Potter films. The pen is then trimmed (and with internal sleeves) from brown alumilite. The “lightning bolt” clip, cap band, and other rings are all bronze fashioned from sheet, and metalwork on the end finial (“Deathly Hallows” symbol) was done in nickel silver. Shown here, the pen features a Bock #5 fine nib (Beaufort Ink).

Now I need Noodlers invisible ink.  :biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 3, 2018)

Great looking work.


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Aug 3, 2018)

Incredibly creative! I believe you knocked the "feel" of this pen out of the park.


----------



## Penultimate (Aug 3, 2018)

Really nice. And when you can't find it just say "Accio pen". 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks, folks.  I'm not sure the Potter incantation would work for me to find my lost pen.  I'm more of a Bullwinkle guy.  ("Hey, Rocky - watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat.")  I appreciate the kind words about the pen, though!


----------



## mark james (Aug 4, 2018)

I like that very much.  Everything comes together for the theme - great!


----------



## antwanmarshall (Dec 18, 2020)

Gregory Hardy said:


> This one was fun to make. Themed with Harry Potter in mind, this custom fountain pen features oak from Christ Church, Oxford, the staging site for the “Great Hall” scenes in the Harry Potter films. The pen is then trimmed (and with internal sleeves) from brown alumilite. The “lightning bolt” clip, cap band, and other rings are all bronze fashioned from sheet, and metalwork on the end finial (“Deathly Hallows” symbol) was done in nickel silver. Shown here, the pen features a Bock #5 fine nib (Beaufort Ink).
> 
> Now I need Noodlers invisible ink.  :biggrin:


Where did you get the lightning bolt clip?


----------

